# My latest Wolf Eyes setup (pics/beamshots inside)!



## BUZ (Oct 25, 2006)

Well here is my latest WE's setup the Wolf Eye's 9DX raider, would like to say thanks to [email protected] as always his customer service and products are top notch! Like the WE's 6MX this setup produce's a very bright and very white beam that has outstanding throw and tons of useful spill! After reading countless posts from Paul_in_Maryland I new I had to give the raider a try and I'm glad I did, one of the thing's I really like about this setup is that you can run the larger LiIon cells (ahh guilt free lumens) & if your in a pinch three primaries (very handy IMO)!

Tonight I did some comparisons to a P60, P61, P90, P91 and the 9DX simply smoked em', the size of the raider is basically the same as the 6MX only difference is that it's about a inch longer (bezel dia. is the same). To anyone looking for a fairly compact torch that produces a lot of light well look no further this baby really screams! 

The cells and charger that I got from mike seem to work quite well, when I compared them to three primaries and two of AW's 18500 cells the WE's cells actually seemed to provide a little better output? Another thing that's nice is that the WE's charger is much faster than the DSD charger (think the dsd charge rate is 350mAh & the WE's is 750mAh)!

SPECS:
Output power 200 Lumens 
Continuous runtime 60 Minutes 
Lamp assembly 9.0V D36 Avanced Xenon (shock resistant) 
Battery type 2 - LRB-150A Li-ion Rechargeable 
Tail cap Tactical button switch; morse and continuous 
Body diameter 25.4mm 
Bezel diameter 42mm 
Weight with battery 10oz 
Length 163mm

http://www.pts-flashlights.com/


----------



## GreySave (Oct 25, 2006)

Been using one of these myself for about a week. Very nice light. Like all Wolf-Eyes, it is larger and has noticeaby more weight compared to a SureFire, but if you are used to carrying a little weight on your belt (rather than within your belt ) you will hardly notice it. This was my first Wolf-Eyes and it was purchased to fill a specific need. I am impressed. A very good light for the money!


----------



## Pumaman (Oct 25, 2006)

ordered the 9t for a glovebox light 2 days ago, keep it up BUZ!


----------



## dchao (Oct 25, 2006)

PTS has 9DX on sale at a very special CPF price. I couldn't help but ordered one last night.

Looks like the bezel on the 9D is the same as 6M. Are they interchangeable?


----------



## Paul_in_Maryland (Oct 25, 2006)

dchao said:


> PTS has 9DX on sale. I couldn't help but ordered one last night.


At the sale price, _not_ buying one ought to be illegal!



dchao said:


> Looks like the bezel on the 9D is the same as 6M. Are they interchangeable?


The 6x and 9x bezels are exactly the same parts.


----------



## Wutda (Oct 25, 2006)

Guys...I just created an account over at PTS. In looking at Mikes post in the Dealer's corner, he asks that we not post any CPF member prices. Don't know how serious he is, but please edit your post to remove any $$ amounts.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 25, 2006)

Hi Guys,
 :laughing: 

Nice Beam Shots Buz!!!



> Originally posted by Wutda
> Guys...I just created an account over at PTS. In looking at Mikes post in the Dealer's corner, he asks that we not post any CPF member prices. Don't know how serious he is, but please edit your post to remove any $$ amounts.


Wutda, thanks for pointing this out but as long as it’s the currant special and in my sigline it’s ok to post it. The reason I ask you not to post the prices is because some of the CPF prices are below the minimum advertised price (MAP) set by certain manufactures. It's important to keep the manufactures happy so we can continue to offer CPF special pricing.
Wutda, your account is set for the CPF discount.


----------



## Wutda (Oct 25, 2006)

Mike...Thanks for setting me up with my account at PTS and for explaining your pricing. I didn't notice your sig line with your special on the 9DX. Otherwise, I would have kept my trap shut...sorry guys.

Anyway, back on topic...

Buz, I can't wait to get the 6MX I got from you over at B/S/T. How does the 6MX + 18650 compare to the 9DX?


----------



## BUZ (Oct 25, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> 
> Nice Beam Shots Buz!!!




:thanks:


----------



## BUZ (Oct 25, 2006)

Wutda said:


> How does the 6MX + 18650 compare to the 9DX?



The 9DX is noticeably brighter however I really doubt you will be disappointed with the 6MX! BTW it went out this morning! :thumbsup:


----------



## Scott112 (Oct 26, 2006)

Can't resist - I must have one of these! Are the WE charger & cells the best way to go, or would AW or Pila be a better choice?


----------



## Paul_in_Maryland (Oct 26, 2006)

Scott112 said:


> Can't resist - I must have one of these! Are the WE charger & cells the best way to go, or would AW or Pila be a better choice?


When you factor in the new price cuts--on top of CPF pricing--the Wolf Eyes cells and charger look like a sound choice. Their price is now within striking distance of AW's; you'll receive them along with your light, without paying--and waiting--for separate overseas shipping; they'll fit Wolf Eyes bodies better, without spacers; and they work better with high-current lamps. The main advantage of AW cells is that they're slightly narrower, and hence will fit more non-Wolf Eyes bodies.

Pila's 2006 cells and chargers are a class act. If cost were no object, I'd say, go for it. If cost matters, go with Wolf Eyes. it's the only brand I use for cells and chargers.


----------



## BUZ (Oct 26, 2006)

Scott112 said:


> Can't resist - I must have one of these! Are the WE charger & cells the best way to go, or would AW or Pila be a better choice?


 
I think you'd be very happy with this setup http://www.pts-flashlights.com/products/product.aspx?pid=1-4-16-6039&tb=4especially if you sign up for the discount!


----------



## gumbydammit (Oct 26, 2006)

Hey Buz, 


Can you post a couple of pics of the 6mx & 9dx next to each other?? You had me sold on the 6mx until I saw this new thread. Good thing I'm still waiting on payday. 

I'm planning to order a light by Halloween (hopefully htese will still be on sale) so let me know if you are going to be buying any thing else between now and then and I'll wait for the review before I pull the trigger 

My main goal here is to find a light that will spank the Strions all the other guys at the PD carry! If I can do it at the same or lower cost and similar size then even better!!


----------



## BUZ (Oct 26, 2006)

gumbydammit said:


> Hey Buz,
> 
> 
> Can you post a couple of pics of the 6mx & 9dx next to each other?? You had me sold on the 6mx until I saw this new thread. Good thing I'm still waiting on payday.
> ...



From L to R G2, WE's 6AX, WE's 6MX, WE's 9DX, WE's M90

The 6MX will spank the strion however the 9DX will crush it! I think Robocop carries the 9DX While on duty and really likes it!


----------



## schill (Oct 26, 2006)

I've had a 9xx for a while now. I've only used primary cells in it. I have the normal and turbo heads and several tailcaps.

I recently got the 6M and I think I prefer it to the 9. I like the smaller form factor a lot. The output with the 3.7v battery - both incan with the turbo head and LED with the normal head - is pretty impressive.

Just a comment meant to concur that I think you'll be happy with the 6.


----------



## gumbydammit (Oct 27, 2006)

Thanks Buz, that looks great!

I'll drop Mike a line and get one on it's way!


----------



## dchao (Oct 28, 2006)

*Mini Turbo Head Sugguestion*

I got the 9D today, and yes - The 9D is my brightest light. Very impressive throw, and has a much larger hot spot than my 6M. I consider the beam shape more useful, however, it's longer than the 6M. I'm going to keep both.

One minor complaint - The turbo head has crenelations, but it's completely flat and does not let any light escape. It will be cool if it could let light out through the crenelations so we know the light is on when it's placed face down on the table.


----------



## BBL (Oct 28, 2006)

Are the wolf-eyes heads surefire P-series compatible? many of the bulbs seem to be, but i'm not sure about the heads.


----------



## dchao (Oct 28, 2006)

BBL said:


> Are the wolf-eyes heads surefire P-series compatible? many of the bulbs seem to be, but i'm not sure about the heads.


The D26 LA is. D36 is not. You will also need to order the SF spring with the D26 LA.

http://www.pts-flashlights.com/products/productList.aspx?uid=1-25-26-59


----------



## BUZ (Oct 28, 2006)

*Re: Mini Turbo Head Sugguestion*



dchao said:


> I got the 9D today, and yes - The 9D is my brightest light. Very impressive throw, and has a much larger hot spot than my 6M. I consider the beam shape more useful, however, it's longer than the 6M. I'm going to keep both.
> 
> One minor complaint - The turbo head has crenelations, but it's completely flat and does not let any light escape. It will be cool if it could let light out through the crenelations so we know the light is on when it's placed face down on the table.



Just curious are you powering it will rechargeable cells or primaries? Your idea about the crenellations sounds like a good idea however I don't think it would be possible with that two piece bezel since the outer piece is somewhat thin.

I would really like to see wolf eyes incorporate some sort of lanyard into each of their light's or at least a few, guess I'll just have to tie a rope around the end for now!


----------



## dchao (Oct 28, 2006)

BUZ,

I am using rechargeables. That's the best way to run these LA's. Specially, the 3.7V bulb, it is whiter because it's been driven it at its max voltage rating for most part of its batery life.

For example, some of the Huntlight do have crenellations to let light out. Like this one below. So it shouldn't be expensive to machine it that way.


----------



## Paul_in_Maryland (Oct 28, 2006)

*Re: lanyard or wrist strap for Wolf-Eyes*



BUZ said:


> I would really like to see wolf eyes incorporate some sort of lanyard into each of their light's or at least a few, guess I'll just have to tie a rope around the end for now!


I've been using the wrist strap that came with my Fuji FinePix F810 digicam.

FinePix wrist strap:





To attach it, remove the tailcap, slip the wrist strap's "noose" around the threads, and reinstall the tailcap:






Hmmm. In the photo above it appears to have slipped onto the body itself. Usually it stays sandwiched in the threads.

I can't find it for sale anywhere. It may be the same as the $5.99 strap sold for the FinePix 30i and F401, but that strap is out of stock.


----------



## Robocop (Oct 29, 2006)

I have also been trying to find a way to use a lanyard that I could trust with my Raider. I have yet to figure it out but I do like the idea of yours Paul. So you actually screw that thin section of strand into the threads with the tail cap? I would only require it to hold the actual weight of the light should I have to let go suddenly to free my hands. Does that thin material actually seem to be holding up for you??

Also with about 5 months or so on the Raider it is going strong. My back ups in the 2 cell versions are also doing well on the rechargeable 123 cells and 9 Volt set up. The Wolf-Eyes are starting to gain many fans within my Dept. simply because they all have seen mine in actual use. It really is very nice to see the difference between the more common Stingers and other duty lights. There is really not much comparison when I turn mine on and there are others using theirs. Just a few nights past we had to search a huge field for a car thief who jumped and ran..... I was a good 30 yards behind the main group of officers who were mostly using 3.7 volt duty lights.....I lit up almost the entire field from 30 yards behind them and kind of drowned out their lights.....they all quickly began asking questions as to where this light came from and how do they get one.....I love doing that....hehe


----------



## Paul_in_Maryland (Oct 29, 2006)

Robocop said:


> I have also been trying to find a way to use a lanyard that I could trust with my Raider. I have yet to figure it out but I do like the idea of yours Paul. So you actually screw that thin section of strand into the threads with the tail cap? I would only require it to hold the actual weight of the light should I have to let go suddenly to free my hands. Does that thin material actually seem to be holding up for you??


Yes, it appears to be nylon, and it looks none the worse for living squished between two threads!. I don't swing or dangle my Sniper; like you, I use the loop strictly as a "safety net." I really like how the Fuji wrist strap's toggle lets me open it wide, then snug it up once it's on my wrist.



Robocop said:


> I lit up almost the entire field from 30 yards behind them and kind of drowned out their lights.....they all quickly began asking questions as to where this light came from and how do they get one.....


Check out the RICO Alpha 9 lamp assembly; it throws a wider beam while maintaining reasonable throw.


----------



## BUZ (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: lanyard or wrist strap for Wolf-Eyes*



Paul_in_Maryland said:


> I've been using the wrist strap that came with my Fuji FinePix F810 digicam.
> 
> FinePix wrist strap:
> 
> ...





Look what I found at the local camera shop, the guy that worked there even gave it to me for free since there was no price tag on it! The color isn't the greatest but free is free! 

Great idea Paul!


----------



## BUZ (Oct 29, 2006)

Robocop said:


> I have also been trying to find a way to use a lanyard that I could trust with my Raider. I have yet to figure it out but I do like the idea of yours Paul. So you actually screw that thin section of strand into the threads with the tail cap? I would only require it to hold the actual weight of the light should I have to let go suddenly to free my hands. Does that thin material actually seem to be holding up for you??
> 
> Also with about 5 months or so on the Raider it is going strong. My back ups in the 2 cell versions are also doing well on the rechargeable 123 cells and 9 Volt set up. The Wolf-Eyes are starting to gain many fans within my Dept. simply because they all have seen mine in actual use. It really is very nice to see the difference between the more common Stingers and other duty lights. There is really not much comparison when I turn mine on and there are others using theirs. Just a few nights past we had to search a huge field for a car thief who jumped and ran..... I was a good 30 yards behind the main group of officers who were mostly using 3.7 volt duty lights.....I lit up almost the entire field from 30 yards behind them and kind of drowned out their lights.....they all quickly began asking questions as to where this light came from and how do they get one.....I love doing that....hehe



Bet it makes a good compliance tool also, 200 lumens right in the old eyeballs!


----------



## BUZ (Oct 29, 2006)

Paul_in_Maryland said:


> Check out the RICO Alpha 9 lamp assembly; it throws a wider beam while maintaining reasonable throw.



Where do I get one @??


----------



## dchao (Oct 29, 2006)

Great idea on the lanyard. 

Don't forget lighthound has a good supply of lanyards, and they also sell those camera/cellphone ones for $1 each.

http://www.lighthound.com/sales/lanyard_supplies.htm


----------



## Paul_in_Maryland (Oct 29, 2006)

BUZ said:


> Where do I get one @??


Just Google the word RICO and the phrase "Alpha 9"; the first 20 hits will point you to many airsoft vendors. The lamp assembly goes for less than $15 these days. The catch is that nearly all are in Asia and shipping may be high.


----------



## Paul_in_Maryland (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: lanyard or wrist strap for Wolf-Eyes*



BUZ said:


> Look what I found at the local camera shop, the guy that worked there even gave it to me for free since there was no price tag on it! The color isn't the greatest but free is free!
> 
> Great idea Paul!


Nylon-looped wrist straps like Buz's are available from Nikon (AN-CP14, AN-E775, AN-E885, and 5x15 binocular), , Canon, Pentax, and generic brands on eBay. But none are adjustable like the Fuji. Has anyone found another adjustable brand?


----------



## lucio (Oct 30, 2006)

wow,that's a really impressive output.

how much does it cost? 

did u ever try the STREAMLIGHT TL-3?


----------



## Paul_in_Maryland (Oct 30, 2006)

Check out this 9DX vs. Streamlight TL-3 comparison over in the Reviews forum!


----------



## lucio (Oct 30, 2006)

Paul_in_Maryland said:


> Check out this 9DX vs. Streamlight TL-3 comparison over in the Reviews forum!


 
wow, thanks a lot!


----------



## VF1Jskull1 (Oct 31, 2006)

i was considering getting the we 6mx explorer to use my spare 18650 but after seeing the low price on the 9dx raider, i felt the urge to splurge and ordered the 9dx instead....
will be ordering a pair of 18500's to provide the jucie for the nearly "free lumens".... will be using primaries (a dozen or so stocked surefire cr123a's) as backups.....


----------



## BUZ (Oct 31, 2006)

VF1Jskull1 said:


> i was considering getting the we 6mx explorer to use my spare 18650 but after seeing the low price on the 9dx raider, i felt the urge to splurge and ordered the 9dx instead....
> will be ordering a pair of 18500's to provide the jucie for the nearly "free lumens".... will be using primaries (a dozen or so stocked surefire cr123a's) as backups.....



The 18500's I had required use of a magnet (which I don't like), with the WE's cell's no magnet is required!


----------



## adirondackdestroyer (Oct 31, 2006)

BUZ said:


> The 18500's I had required use of a magnet (which I don't like), with the WE's cell's no magnet is required!


 
Really? I wish someone else would have mentioned that because I just bought some 18500's to use with this light. What size magnet should I get for them? I have a very small magnet that came with some 17500 cells that I bought from AW in the past. Do you think it will work? 
Are you supposed to put the magnet in between the two cells?


----------



## Paul_in_Maryland (Oct 31, 2006)

adirondackdestroyer said:


> Really? I wish someone else would have mentioned that because I just bought some 18500's to use with this light.


Sorry; I didn't realize that this was the case. When I used to use AW 18500 cells, I used them in a Wolf-Eyes Cobra, the 3x123A that uses the stouter (45mm), deeper head. In that body, with that head, I needed no magnets.


----------



## BUZ (Oct 31, 2006)

adirondackdestroyer said:


> Really? I wish someone else would have mentioned that because I just bought some 18500's to use with this light. What size magnet should I get for them? I have a very small magnet that came with some 17500 cells that I bought from AW in the past. Do you think it will work?
> Are you supposed to put the magnet in between the two cells?



Yes the magnet's you have will work just fine, I'm sure there will be magnet's included with the 18500's as well! The magnet should be placed in between the two cells to provide a contact.

I tried some of AW's latest 18500's in my 9dx and it would not light unless I placed a magnet in between!


----------



## VF1Jskull1 (Oct 31, 2006)

some post i read regarding use of magnet prematurely blew out the lamp....
i have 2 magnets that came with a recent order or several pairs of li-ions from aw...

i may just order the wolfeyes 150b's from pts....


----------



## BUZ (Oct 31, 2006)

VF1Jskull1 said:


> some post i read regarding use of magnet prematurely blew out the lamp....
> i have 2 magnets that came with a recent order or several pairs of li-ions from aw...
> 
> i may just order the wolfeyes 150b's from pts....



I think that only happens if the magnet grounds out on the body!


----------



## Paul5M (Oct 31, 2006)

Buz,
Do you think the 9D is a lot brighter than the 6M? Can you take a beam shot of both of them side by side?
According to Flashlightreviews, the 6M outthrows the Eagle 3A by 12%. But the 3A has 1/3 more in overall output.


----------



## BUZ (Oct 31, 2006)

Paul5M said:


> Buz,
> Do you think the 9D is a lot brighter than the 6M? Can you take a beam shot of both of them side by side?
> According to Flashlightreviews, the 6M outthrows the Eagle 3A by 12%. But the 3A has 1/3 more in overall output.



Side by side at close range like a wall shot you won't see much difference, however in total darkness out in the open you will see quite a difference!


----------



## dchao (Oct 31, 2006)

I can also confirm that. The 6M with 3.7V bulb will out throw most of the 3-cell lights. The hot spot is whiter and bright, but it's tight, and transition to corona is not super smooth. 9D, another 3-cell light, has less throw, a little bit more yellow tint, but the hot spot and corona is twice as large as the 6M.

You can see quickbeam's beamshot of 6M below, if you look carefully, the hotspot is concentrated inside the smallest circle.






(source flashlightreviews.com)


----------



## leukos (Nov 1, 2006)

Paul_in_Maryland said:


>


 

Paul, your light is definitely a user and not a shelf queen, it looks like crap!


----------



## Paul_in_Maryland (Nov 1, 2006)

leukos said:


> Paul, your light is definitely a user and not a shelf queen, it looks like crap!


Well, the tape is just 3M electrical friction tape. The tape on the body provides a better grip. The tape on the head increases the diameter to hold a yellow traffic wand.


----------



## DM51 (Nov 1, 2006)

Buz, you report that the standard 6v bulb for the 6MX is nowhere near as good as the 3.7v one. Maybe the 6v one just needs waking up a little. How about trying it in the 9DX with the 2 LRB-150s? Or might this cause a modest explosion? Or even a colossal one?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 1, 2006)

DM51 said:
 

> Buz, you report that the standard 6v bulb for the 6MX is nowhere near as good as the 3.7v one. Maybe the 6v one just needs waking up a little. How about trying it in the 9DX with the 2 LRB-150s? Or might this cause a modest explosion? Or even a colossal one?


Welcome to CPF DM51 :wave: 
I'll answer that :laughing:


----------



## BUZ (Nov 1, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> Welcome to CPF DM51 :wave:
> I'll answer that :laughing:



:lolsign:


----------



## VF1Jskull1 (Nov 3, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> Welcome to CPF DM51 :wave:
> I'll answer that :laughing:




On a side note: When can we expect the 6MX eplorer to be available again?? As soon as they are available, I would love to get one with the 3.7V lamp swapped in, so i can make use of my spare 18650 ......


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 3, 2006)

> On a side note: When can we expect the 6MX eplorer to be available again?? As soon as they are available, I would love to get one with the 3.7V lamp swapped in, so i can make use of my spare 18650 ......


The end of next week or as late as 11-14 depending on customes.


----------



## VF1Jskull1 (Nov 3, 2006)

cool, thanks....

seems my flashlight collection has grown from nearly all luxeon led's to one with several several incandescent compadres.... (looking to order wolfeyes 6mx explorer and maybe even a we rattlesnake m100... the m100 has been in my cart for the longest time, just been resisting pulling the itchy trigger finger on it)...


----------



## Paul_in_Maryland (Nov 4, 2006)

VF1Jskull1 said:


> cool, thanks....
> 
> ... the m100 has been in my cart for the longest time, just been resisting pulling the itchy trigger finger on it)...


LOL! :laughing: I know the feeling!


----------



## Phaserburn (Nov 4, 2006)

Ditto!


----------



## 1331 (Nov 5, 2006)

Received my 9DX on Friday . Just finished a nylon sliding lanyard ring. Same diameter as the tailcap and will slide up to the head. If one greenLED's glow o-rings is put on in on of the existing groves it can be stopped near the tailcap.


----------



## 1331 (Nov 5, 2006)

Parts pictures of Raider 9DX. 

LED tailcap with glow after disconnection (blue-green color glow, white color LED), Normal LED, Lamp and Reflector showing stippling.


----------



## Scott112 (Nov 6, 2006)

My 9DX arrived on Saturday - Thanks for the quick service, Mike. This thing really kicks butt! All my wimpy LED lights are fine for around the house, but this light just destroys them outside. Man cannot live on LED's alone!


----------



## gumbydammit (Nov 6, 2006)

Just got mine today and it's great! I can't wait for it to get dark!!

It's solid, quite a bit brighter than my Smith & Wesson FL7 with a Stinger bulb (soon to carry a 1w Lux thanks to Joel!) and the size is great. It's actually smaller than I thought it would be. 

As soon as I see the 6mx on sale again I will be buying one of those too... then I'll need one to mount on my patrol rifle, and one for my shotgun and one for the wife and of course the kids will need one :naughty: !!


----------



## adirondackdestroyer (Nov 7, 2006)

Received my 9DX today and am very impressed! The body has a nice hefty and quality feel to it, and with the supplied Primary 123 cells it is very nice and bright and has a nice smooth beam too!!! 
I have my 18500's charging as we speak and I was wondering if they are supposed to be installed with the positive end toward the tailcap (just like when using primary cells)???


----------



## mudman cj (Nov 7, 2006)

It works either way, but if using the optional LED tailcap then they must be inserted anode last.


----------



## adirondackdestroyer (Nov 7, 2006)

Thanks for the reply mudman.  


My batteries just got done charging and I loaded them up and WHOA!!! It seems even brighter than with the primaries. Completely owns my G2 with the 100 lumen 3.7v bulb.


----------



## BUZ (Nov 12, 2006)

adirondackdestroyer said:


> Thanks for the reply mudman.
> 
> 
> My batteries just got done charging and I loaded them up and WHOA!!! It seems even brighter than with the primaries. Completely owns my G2 with the 100 lumen 3.7v bulb.


 :rock:


----------



## DM51 (Jan 8, 2007)

I finally got round to ordering 2 x WE 150A cells and a WE charger for my 9DX. 

The components arrived, all looking just like the set-up in Buz's post #1 in this thread. 

I put the cells on charge, and .... strange. The red charge lights went green after only 5 minutes. 

OK, think positive, this must be GOOD - they sent me fully-charged cells!

I put them in the 9DX and .... nothing. 

Hmm. Maybe I got the polarity wrong. Unscrew, check. No; polarity is correct. 

Hmm. Maybe the contacts are poor or the bulb blew. Check with 3 x CR123. No problem there, still works OK on primaries. Can't be the LA either.

Hmm. Must be something wrong with the cells. Check voltage. 

Aha!! The first one is showing only 2.5v!! And the second one .... YIKES! 5.6v !!!

WTF? Any ideas, guys?


----------



## mudman cj (Jan 8, 2007)

It sounds like the batteries were put into the charger together, with one cell backwards, and the charger is wired with the cells in parallel. In this way, one cell discharges into the other - rather quickly charging it beyond Li-ion specifications, while the charger senses the combined voltage of the cells. The combined voltage continues to rise as the charger adds power to the cells, leading to the charger shutting off, but the cells are still left connected and the damage continues. 

The 2.5V cell may be saved, but I doubt the overcharged one can. Look in the batteries forum for more info on effects and recovery procedures for cells with those voltages.


----------

